# Unknown cast as Superman



## Chris Blount (Jun 22, 2001)

DES MOINES, Iowa (AP) -- A little-known actor has been cast as Superman in a big-budget film slated for 2006, according to Variety magazine.

Brandon Routh, 25, of Norwalk, has appeared in the soap opera "One Life to Live" and just finished his first feature film, "Deadly."

He attended the University of Iowa and has had guest appearances on the television shows "Cold Case," "Gilmore Girls" and "Will and Grace." He also appeared on the third season of MTV's "Undressed."

*MORE*


----------



## BobMurdoch (Apr 24, 2002)

Hey, I like the idea of casting an unknown, it worked prety well the first time around.....


----------



## jrjcd (Apr 23, 2002)

so do i, but i'm thinking that the actor might be a bit young for the part unless it's singer's intent to restart the franchise(the word i hear is that he is not and, in fact, has been in consultation with richard donner)


----------



## stonecold (Feb 20, 2004)

the poor man is just going to be another victim of the superman curse


----------



## Mike123abc (Jul 19, 2002)

If they plan a couple of sequels he could be in his mid 30s before he is done. Cannot have an old SuperMan... He is not supposed to age...


----------

